

Why Great Ideas Get Shot Down - trevor99
http://trevorowens.tumblr.com/post/48617421650/why-great-ideas-get-shot-down

======
andyidsinga
while i don't disagree with the sentiments of the op, the other reason why
ideas get shot down - or otherwise filtered out by management has to do with
what Clayton Christensen calls the resource allocation process. see Innovators
Dilemma and Innovators Solution.

